# wishing



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

its to hot and dew pts are in the high 70's


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice shot olddog. im ready! 
great lookin truck


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That snow looks nice right about now. Nice truck I love the Ford. Rich


----------

